# UK and European Thread for 2022



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yes - I put 2021!!! AAArgh!


----------



## Cassa (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi from Norway. started on this years scare project just after Christmas. Not that many in our area that is into Halloween decoratios other than our house…


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Cassa - welcome to the forum. Is that pic one of your props? Nice effect.


----------



## Cassa (Jan 13, 2022)

DandyBrit said:


> Hi Cassa - welcome to the forum. Is that pic one of your props? Nice effect.


Yes, its a cheese cloth prop I made some years ago. Some steel wire, plastic tubing and cheese cloth coated in glue and paint.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya Cassa , great to see you on the thread , its always quiet this time of year , how you doing DandyBrit hope your well m8 , yeah loving your creep Cassa , i made a DIY creep a few years ago i used a broom handle for the main body and arms , a plastic skull which i had given a dark oil base wash to for ageing and shadows etc to highlight the details fixed it to the neck section of the broom handle body , didnt bother with legs lol , then a tiny bit of packing around the shoulder area and then i used an old cotton dustsheet i had i distressed it more then added a few rips , and then some random flat black spray paint in light passes etc to help add a more aged look to it and then a wash of brown acrylic paint mixed with a load of water to add more dirty looking stains , when it dried it looked good . I look forward to seeing some more of your props nearer Halloween , hopefully when it gets warmer we may see more posts from early prop makers , you both toke care .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Pacman. 
Not too bad at the mo. How are you. I wish weekends were 5 days and weeks 2 days long though.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

I,m ok DandyBrit its the rest of them ....... lol , you are so right DandyBrit its defo the wrong way round with work and the weekends m8 , and it seems the older i get the less i want to go to work and the less people want me there lol . Its amazing i do so many little jobs around the house and garden and have so many projects in mind for the Bar/garden and in general there literally are not enough weekends probably for this year as it is lol .


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Chosen my theme for this year and the great thing is I can prep the big set piece well in advance, and it's rain-proof!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

hogyween said:


> Chosen my theme for this year and the great thing is I can prep the big set piece well in advance, and it's rain-proof!


sounds like you have a plan hogyween , are you willing to share your theme with us so early in the year or are you planning to start the project first then post info ?


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm going for a black mass theme. Lots of candles, gravestones and the works. The main piece is I'm going to turn the bay windows into a church-like stained glass scene. Really excited to see how this one comes off


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds amazing , how are you going to do the stained glass ? painted clear plastic sheet ??? keep us updated and take loads of photos for us to see your progress .


----------



## Razoreater (11 mo ago)

Hello there everybody, i am from Belgium and like the most of our European countrys and UK is Halloween not THAT big as i wished for 😂.
Altought we try to introduce Halloween in our village were we live. So we started to organize a trick or treat walk in our neighbourhood. With succes, every year more and more houses are decorated for Halloween! The kids have so much Fun and the adults love to sightseeing the decorations too.
Offcourse as organisation we always try to do something special in the frontyard. Every year it is getting bigger and i love doing it. I started in 2019 with a small graveyard.
Last year i made a pirateship with skeleton pirates.the purpose was to make a ship was hit by some tentacles of the kraken, but i ran out of time so they kraken didn't get ready on time.

Below some pictures of the pirate theme.

This year i am planning to do a zombie theme.
I can re use the tombstones from the graveyard theme, want to make a well with zombie arms sticking out of it, a zombie bevind a fence moving it forward and backwards, but still looking for some ideas and making zombies. Hope to find and share here we ideas.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice work on the pirate theme looks great.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Started on some props for this year. Finished a graveyard crypt looks good in the dark. Hope this year will be better for all. Will put a clip up in a few days. Good to see the regulars back on line


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah - halfway through already. Got to get a crack on now.


----------



## Razoreater (11 mo ago)

Nick Nick said:


> Nice work on the pirate theme looks great.


Thanks Nick


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

not able to post the vid i took of it at night, but you can get an idea of what its like from this.
so i have started my prep, whats next ???, anyone know where i can get a 3x3 marquee (pvc) from at a sensible price, dont mind second hand buts needs to be in good condition. not one of the flimsy light weight ones. I want to attach it to my large (6x5) marquee. the gazebo gave up during last year


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

pacman said:


> Sounds amazing , how are you going to do the stained glass ? painted clear plastic sheet ??? keep us updated and take loads of photos for us to see your progress .


I've bought some black card, I'm going to cut some designs into it and then use some coloured tissue paper,

Got a couple of ideas to go with it, depending on how much time I have


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi all,

The Range have their items online now, including some new items (not all in stock yet) >>>>>

A few bits on TK Maxx as well >>>>>>

I am not very optimistic about this Halloween with current events.

i hope you guys are all well?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm keeping an eye on what comes into stores. Our TK has just moved to another shopping centre and hasn't got a lot of stuff yet - it is all mixed in with the normal stuff anyway.

Just coming to the end of two weeks off with Covid! Really annoyed because I am always careful and wear a mask still. What is even worse is that I gave it to Hubby and he doesn't get sick pay as he is a casual/relief worker. We will have probably lost about £400 by the time he can go back to work due to having to cancel shifts and not being able to accept work.

Apart from that looking forward to Big H day.


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Batzie said:


> I am not very optimistic about this Halloween with current events.


Feel ya. Personally Halloween crafting is how I escape from things. Put on a bit of spooky music and get cracking building stuff. Hopefully Covid doesn't spoil things again too much this year.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Looking forward to shops getting stuff in 
Seems the USA have gone bigger again this year if that’s possible 

annoyed we can’t get on Home Depot website and spirit hasn’t worked for me for ages


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

malcolm uk said:


> Looking forward to shops getting stuff in
> Seems the USA have gone bigger again this year if that’s possible
> 
> annoyed we can’t get on Home Depot website and spirit hasn’t worked for me for ages








Spirit Halloween


Spirit Halloween costumes for all ages with around 1,400 stores open across the United States and Canada for the Halloween season, Spirit is the largest Halloween store franchise in the nation. Open since 1983, Spirit Halloween offers a unique, frightfully fun experience unlike any other stores...



www.amazon.com


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

d3ano75 said:


> Spirit Halloween
> 
> 
> Spirit Halloween costumes for all ages with around 1,400 stores open across the United States and Canada for the Halloween season, Spirit is the largest Halloween store franchise in the nation. Open since 1983, Spirit Halloween offers a unique, frightfully fun experience unlike any other stores...
> ...


You can get on their Amazon store if you are interested.


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

I have the weekend off so I think I’m going to start my planning for this year.
I really need to get a move on😐


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello Halloween friends


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> Hello Halloween friends


Hello👍👍


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice to see people making their way back to the fold.


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

So what’s everyone’s thoughts on people not making the effort when they turn up to your party.
Really frustrates me as we put so much effort in and people turn up in regular clothes.
I once had a box with bits of fancy dress in and once the booze flows people start putting things on but it shouldn’t be like that.
Thoughts and opinions from your experiences.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Costco will have a 10ft animated reaper and the flame pumpkin that appeared in other countries last year. I’m fond of both props. I will have to see about storage first 😆.

I’ve been told my local TK Maxx has items out now.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Batzie said:


> Costco will have a 10ft animated reaper and the flame pumpkin that appeared in other countries last year. I’m fond of both props. I will have to see about storage first 😆.
> 
> I’ve been told my local TK Maxx has items out now.


any idea when the costco stuff will be in store 

my local range started putting stuff out at the weekend


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

malcolm uk said:


> any idea when the costco stuff will be in store
> 
> my local range started putting stuff out at the weekend


Sorry, I don’t know 😔. it’s usually early August judging by previous years

There’s more to come now, I imagine some of them will be online exclusives:
10ft witch
Witches and cauldron (this is the third version of the Stichwick Sisters)

The props are pricey, as expected. The discounts last year was limited unlike previous years. I did like the reaper but I can’t resist a new 🧙‍♀️.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Batzie said:


> Sorry, I don’t know 😔. it’s usually early August judging by previous years
> 
> There’s more to come now, I imagine some of them will be online exclusives:
> 10ft witch
> ...


Cool I'll keep an eye out in-store and online


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

d3ano75 said:


> So what’s everyone’s thoughts on people not making the effort when they turn up to your party.
> Really frustrates me as we put so much effort in and people turn up in regular clothes.
> I once had a box with bits of fancy dress in and once the booze flows people start putting things on but it shouldn’t be like that.
> Thoughts and opinions from your experiences.


Don't do parties but if it has a specific theme like Halloween people should at least make an effort.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I avoid party related issues by not maintaining relationships with other people 😈

In other news, my wife just told me that The Range were putting Halloween stuff out today. No idea what.


----------



## Happy Masked Guy (6 mo ago)

Hi folks! Thought I'd join in with my fellow Brits and Eurzoners


----------



## Happy Masked Guy (6 mo ago)

d3ano75 said:


> So what’s everyone’s thoughts on people not making the effort when they turn up to your party.
> Really frustrates me as we put so much effort in and people turn up in regular clothes.
> I once had a box with bits of fancy dress in and once the booze flows people start putting things on but it shouldn’t be like that.
> Thoughts and opinions from your experiences.


I feel you man. Last year I had a very small gathering of family and friends round for a Halloween food and movie night. My friend made a big deal about not wanting to dress up (I think it has something to do with maturity? ie, their lack of it) so I just said dress up if you can, and we have a make-up corner for anyone without a costume. I also asked him not to drink until he arrived at the party. 

When he eventually arrived, I opened the door and was amazed to see a big gory gash prosthetic on his nose - it was awesome, so realistic, blood and puss and everything.

Well, that was because it actually _was_ real. He'd been drunk a few nights prior and fallen flat on his face, and the wound was infected. To top it off he was already steaming drunk. 

He was a royal pain in the arse for the rest of the night. 

Friends, eh?


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Happy Masked Guy said:


> I feel you man. Last year I had a very small gathering of family and friends round for a Halloween food and movie night. My friend made a big deal about not wanting to dress up (I think it has something to do with maturity? ie, their lack of it) so I just said dress up if you can, and we have a make-up corner for anyone without a costume. I also asked him not to drink until he arrived at the party.
> 
> When he eventually arrived, I opened the door and was amazed to see a big gory gash prosthetic on his nose - it was awesome, so realistic, blood and puss and everything.
> 
> ...


I think it’s just difficult expecting everyone else to be as keen on Halloween as I am.
I just think a bit of effort is polite especially when they are happy to drink my booze. 
I think I will be selective with invites this year.


----------



## Happy Masked Guy (6 mo ago)

d3ano75 said:


> I think it’s just difficult expecting everyone else to be as keen on Halloween as I am.
> I just think a bit of effort is polite especially when they are happy to drink my booze.
> I think I will be selective with invites this year.


It sounds a bit excessive, but I think if you are going to have a Halloween party, then make it a ticketed event which you charge a small fee to cover drinks and food etc, say £5. Your friends won't mind chipping in, and it makes people feel a bit more obliged to dress up and participate on your terms. It also helps to keep out the people who aren't really 'into it'. 

That's what I'm doing either this year or next (I'm going to Florida for Halloween Horror Nights at the end of September, and we've just moved into a new house, so it might be a bit much this year).


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

So my local the range had some stuff out last weekend so I picked some bits up 
Bm stores said everything In stores now so off I went this morning 1st thing nothing 

makes me sad to see our friends the other side of thepond have store after store releasing this years range and what do we get


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Have to go to B and M next week then.


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Alright, been a bit quiet but finished my first decoration of the season!
This year I'm going for a churchyard ritual theme and I've been making stained glass windows for my bay using card and tissue paper. Many a night in front of the TV cutting and sticking!
Looking forward to getting these up in the windows and I'm genuinely surprised at how vibrant the colours are.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

We've recently moved house to anew build with no frontage at all few slabs from path to door 

Long drive of about 30 ft X 9 ft between 2 houses 
The plan is to build a temporary walk tunnel littered with props UV lights and a fog machine 

Wife will have a few smaller props up front of the house for the little ones to come to the front door the tunnel will be a bit spooky hopefully I toyed with the idea of cricket practice nets for the frames butnat £2-300 I have a load of scrap wood to knock one up cover it in tarp to make it dark


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well it's almost September and I still hav'nt visited a store to buy anything this year. Of course I've made a few purchases online, 3kg bag of sweets from Amazon, some project pieces from hobbycraft and the odd reel of 3D printer filament. But I hav'nt had the hands on feel of a good shopping trip. Apparently The Range in Norwich is very poor again this year which is annoying as I just watched a video of another store where they had really gone to town with the display.

Anyway, my question is ...... what's it like where you live?


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

fug99 said:


> Well it's almost September and I still hav'nt visited a store to buy anything this year. Of course I've made a few purchases online, 3kg bag of sweets from Amazon, some project pieces from hobbycraft and the odd reel of 3D printer filament. But I hav'nt had the hands on feel of a good shopping trip. Apparently The Range in Norwich is very poor again this year which is annoying as I just watched a video of another store where they had really gone to town with the display.
> 
> Anyway, my question is ...... what's it like where you live?


Absolutely nothing in any shops that I have seen. Only some online stuff. Its always slow to arrive in my area. 
But I prefer to see and touch before I buy. Avoids being disappointed


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Any decent Skeltons about this year need a few for the haunt

Would love some with digit eyes if .they were cheap enough


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

A good range of candles in my local TK Maxx, that’s about it unfortunately.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Just got back from my local large BM stores 

Absolute load of tosh 
A whole row of costumes on one mega aisle 
And party ware opposite 

No props nothing except a light up bat 

Hopefully props will be out soon


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

I went and had a look a one of the B&M stores in Norwich this afternoon. That's 30mins of my life wasted, a few kids costumes and a few small bits and pieces, nothing to inspire the seasonal spirit.

Hopefully Wilko will start adding bits to their website soon.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

A few of the same old items with new prices on Wilkos site (£22 for the Skeleton now, used to be £16?)



https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/halloween/halloween-decorations/c/1331



I’m waiting to the Costco props to become available.


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

I noticed the skeleton price had gone up when I had a look online last night. They used to be better quality and only £15 when I first bought some from there. Last year I got another 4 at £16 and would have gotten more this year but I'm not so sure now I've seen the £22 price tag.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Batzie said:


> A few of the same old items with new prices on Wilkos site (£22 for the Skeleton now, used to be £16?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Costco just doing banjo skeleton and sonny and Cher skeleton bride and groom


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

malcolm uk said:


> Isn't Costco just doing banjo skeleton and sonny and Cher skeleton bride and groom


They added unlisted new product pages a few weeks ago, it’ll probably be like last year (late September) when the products go live.

I will work with what I have this year as treats will cost significantly more, like everything else…


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi All,
i couldnt beleive how early the range was putting there Halloween stuff out i was still on my summer break on the ISLE OF WIGHT end of August visiting my missus outlaws , i asked why so early the ladies response was cos they had been told they needed to push it forward cos there had to start getting xmas stuff out by beginning of SEPTEMBER !!!! HAS THE WORLD GONE MAD !!!! talk about money grabbing B*******S , Home Bargains were getting tons halloween costumes out the same week down there , i,m not sure about the stores up here around Maidstone where i live but the IOW were putting tons costumes and poor quility tack out at least it looked mostly like that in HOME BARGAINS . I suppose we should be glad they finally started getting more stuff in the stores but i agree most of it is too overpriced , and the cost of sweets now is a joke , when i remember dishing out over 500 bags of sweets at the peek my halloween nights i tremble now to think how much that would cost me now ! full credit guys for keeping the HALLOWEEN SPIRIT ALIVE , been chatting to load of my neighbours and i found out NO ONE in my street i spoke to so far doing any decorations this year , moneys too tight which is extremely sad . I hope you all manage to find some bargains with your decorations and props but i think its gonna be tough , even more good reason for us all to post if we see any bargains in ANY of the big retailers , i,m still waiting and hoping the range reduce there TIKI garden range further as i want some bits for my TIKI BAR , again quite good stuff but i think overpriced .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey up Pacman - nice to hear from you.
Totally agree. Either the stores have a pathetic level of tat at extortionate prices, or they haven't even bothered yet in some of the stores around my area. I must admit I have been out of the loop since August 22nd. But a minor thing like a heart attack isn't going to stop me enjoying my favourite time of the year.
While I am off work I intend to make the most of my free time. May do a tour of the stores just to see how bad it is - but from comments so far I'm not anticipating much.


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Few decent bits in Home Bargains mixed in with all the tacky stuff but it’s the same as last year mainly so far.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> Hey up Pacman - nice to hear from you.
> Totally agree. Either the stores have a pathetic level of tat at extortionate prices, or they haven't even bothered yet in some of the stores around my area. I must admit I have been out of the loop since August 22nd. But a minor thing like a heart attack isn't going to stop me enjoying my favourite time of the year.
> While I am off work I intend to make the most of my free time. May do a tour of the stores just to see how bad it is - but from comments so far I'm not anticipating much.


Damn good to speak to you my friend , i,m so sorry to hear you have had a heart attack DandyBrit ! i take it your on the panel now from work , how long are you required to rest up ? cripes it sucks getting old DandyBrit , since the second covid jab i had serious blood flow and clotting issues and now i,m on blood thinners and two other tablets on top of the others i was on before for high blood pressure and have been since february awaiting some sort of appointment with the cardiology unit at my local hospital although thats been cancelled twice now instead i got a phone consultation this month , ridiculous isnt it m8 ? was there any signs before friend or was it straight out the blue ?? again i,m so sorry to hear , seems all i hear lately is bad news , i truly and sincerely hope you will be better soon my friend , i,m guessing your whole family just grateful you got such a positive attitude .


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi d3ano75 , 
excellent photos and update by the way thanks for the heads up and i agree some nice bits there i am going to have to try and see if my local branch got some in , although if other years are anything to go by the variation from store to store can be poor , but thanks again .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

pacman said:


> Damn good to speak to you my friend , i,m so sorry to hear you have had a heart attack DandyBrit ! i take it your on the panel now from work , how long are you required to rest up ? cripes it sucks getting old DandyBrit , since the second covid jab i had serious blood flow and clotting issues and now i,m on blood thinners and two other tablets on top of the others i was on before for high blood pressure and have been since february awaiting some sort of appointment with the cardiology unit at my local hospital although thats been cancelled twice now instead i got a phone consultation this month , ridiculous isnt it m8 ? was there any signs before friend or was it straight out the blue ?? again i,m so sorry to hear , seems all i hear lately is bad news , i truly and sincerely hope you will be better soon my friend , i,m guessing your whole family just grateful you got such a positive attitude .


I was on blood pressure tablets as well but I just got a pain in my chest on Aug 22nd and went to A and E as a precaution,. I have had an NSTEMIS I think which is a mild heart attack. The doctor only offered a one week note originally but I managed to get two weeks so am supposed to go back on Sept 14th. My manager says I should stay off longer than that. We will have to see. I'm taking so many pills I rattle if I jump up and down.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

oh crap DandyBrit , i agree you should have longer than that , our whole system is not working correctly and i hate to say it but not fit for purpose at times , and i know what you mean about the tablets m8 i,m the same , so did they they do some tests and thats how they found out you had the heart attack ? well i hope they got you on better tablets now at least m8 .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They did the whole range of tests - EEG, Ultrasound, Angiogram. My levels of Troponin in my blood indicated a heart attack had happened but there are no blockages in my arteries. Strange times. I think I confused them a bit because at one point they didn't seem to think I had had one. Anyway warfarin injections in the stomach, pills, multiple vampire bites (blood taking) and an infected cannula and blood clots in my right arm because of that - now I have been back at home since last Weds. That was my first stay in hospital and I hope my last. Hated the whole experience. Having a terrible room mate didn't help though. I only got about 3 hours sleep per night for the first week.
I didn't realise you had been quite so poorly as well mate. The last two or three years have been ****e for everyone haven't they. Stay strong and take it one day at a time. These days that is all anyone can do.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

same back at you DandyBrit , i keep saying to my missu since i lost my mum the world seems to have gone to S**T !! The whole hospital thing is dreadful m8 and i DO NOT envy your experience , when i first had my turn with blood pressure they wouldnt let me out hospital until they had my blood pressure under control and that was 3 days and i dont think i slept more than 3 hours a night , keep your chin up m8 , i,m trying to lose more weight but it so harder the older you get lol and i LOVE MY FOOD which is my only real vice , i like a cocktail but can take or leave alcohol but i am a child of the 60,s and 70,s so i love a cake and a savory lol so hey hum m8 . Does this mean you cannot or wont be able to decorate this halloween or are you going to but scaling down ?? remember my age and health was a major factor in why i gave up to be sure , not only my blood pressure but as a lifelong builder i got the physical probs lol , bad knees achy bones lol too many wet days in wet clothes on cold building sites etc .


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

Just picked these 2 glass pumpkins up from Home Bargains.
They light up really well and look better than In the photo


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Like those d3ano75 if you dont mind me asking how much were they ?? i am going to try to get to my Home Bargains if i can this week .


----------



## d3ano75 (May 15, 2011)

pacman said:


> Like those d3ano75 if you dont mind me asking how much were they ?? i am going to try to get to my Home Bargains if i can this week .





pacman said:


> Like those d3ano75 if you dont mind me asking how much were they ?? i am going to try to get to my Home Bargains if i can this week .


Think they were £5.99 and £6.99. There were quite a few different ones at varying prices.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Condolences to our UK members on the loss of your Queen.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you very much d3ano i think thats a bargain from what i can see , defo got to go along to my local store see if they have any , cheers m8


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

dbruner said:


> Condolences to our UK members on the loss of your Queen.


dbruner thank you very much on behalf of all the UK Halloween Forum members for your kind condolences , its going to seem extremely strange to many as the queen has been there all our lives in the background and although she was 96 we all forget how we humans get so long then we all got to go , thank you again on behalf of us all .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Likewise DBruner. It was a shock but not unexpected if you see what I mean.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

has anyone seen the haunted lamp post in home bargins in any of the stores
im tempted to buy but need to see one in the flesh



went to about 3 today and none had any in
also went to wilko's they have either been picked clean or they have barely bothered putting stuff out


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Seen some adverse reviews of the quality of the lamp post for the price it is. Also that some of it doesn't light up like it should. Haven't seen one in store myself so I can't comment personally.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> Seen some adverse reviews of the quality of the lamp post for the price it is. Also that some of it doesn't light up like it should. Haven't seen one in store myself so I can't comment personally.


Good to know thank you


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Costco range is now online


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

I did not expect a headless horseman, I would like that very much. Pretty much an excellent variety at Costco, prices are steep but welcome to 2022, I guess. 

As standard, all my local stores are disappointing, Poundlands aisle is tiny, mostly Christmas stock. Home Bargains here is small so there’s almost nothing available. I’ve gone for the inflatable arch online, as a back up plan.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Yes must admit it's getting worse year on year 
The usual tat in most shops


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

It does get a little annoying when you see what's in the shops in the US. Im sure the majority of its made in China so why don't the UK shops import the same items. Instead, they stock crap items and then wonder why it doesn't sell as well as they had hoped and then stocking less the following year.

On the other hand, if you can't buy what you would like it forces you to be more creative with what you have or can get hold of. I bought a 3D printer a couple of years ago so I can make my own items. Either downloading files and printing or sometimes designing my own if I can't find what I want online.

I may not have any large expensive props but everyone loves the efforts I go to for both the Saturday night party and Halloween night. That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

The Wilko items are disappointing in person. £8 for a plastic tombstone lol. The autumn themed home decor looked good online but not in person, I didn’t buy anything.

Asda has some bits online, higher prices than previous years but the quality mostly always good from them. The life size prop is a little 🫤.


----------



## fug99 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ordered one of the dolls from Asda this morning after seeing a video on Facebook of one in action. It sounded quite creepy in the video.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Aldi range this year


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks for posting that @joanneB, a good variety there. I really like the 3 light up pumpkins. Aldi candles are usually good so its nice to see Halloween ones this year.


----------



## TootingJo (4 mo ago)

I've just found this forum. Hello! I'm from Kent. Our street seems to be the go-to-place for trick or treaters in our town with quite a few people making an effort with decorations. We kept a tally of the numbers for a few years just for fun. Don't laugh! We take halloween seriously enough to do a spreadsheet! 

Last year we bought 400 or so sweets but ran out, which was really disappointing. We had fun decorations but ended up turning kids away. In fact most of our neighbours also ran out of sweets which is sad for the little visitors. Does anyone know the best place to buy sweets in bulk cheaply? I'm assuming this year people will still prefer wrapped sweets (which tend to be pricier than the loose pick and mix sort) but with covid about still maybe that's safer? 

Any tips for me and my neighbours on giving kids trick or treat candy without us all going broke!


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Asda just started putting stuff out 
Bagged two skellies for £50


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I bought a lot of stuff last year that was reduced but had long dates on so saved a bit there. Some of it was Crimble related but the kids don't care do they.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Its best to shop around for treats, various discount stores have good offers occasionally- especially Farmfoods. Multibuy offers on unhealthy foods aren’t allowed from October, which sucks as two for £xx was very helpful.

I’m undecided what to give out considering the high prices across the board. I’ve done the full-size chocolate, crisps and soft drinks thing and it was abused by people talking more/return visits.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Think I’m getting my sweets from Hancock’s they have some different stuff. But postage is high If you can’t click and collect


----------



## Potsky (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi all, first timer on this thread, Been doing Halloween display for the last 10 years and as word got around we get busier each year and has reached around 2000 Trick or Treaters plus parents etc, We spend a lot on sweets, usually the big bags of swizzels mix and other assorted lollies and chews that we put into party bags, also we get the snack size chocolate bars. We get them from anywhere we can B&M, Tesco, Morrisons, Homebargains etc


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

2k! And treat bags, thats incredible, good on you 👍 I am motivated now to resume making an effort with ToT, thank you 😆


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Been making some good progress on my build out - I'm almost done!

Bought some electroluminescent wire (aka strobing wire) to wrap around a hula hoop and make a pentagram shape - this is going to be a 'summoning circle' I can just toss on the ground.
The stained glass windows are done.
I've bought a few decorations here and there from the stores - was going to do some milk jug skulls but don't think I have time, will keep that for another year.
I've been hoarding toilet roll tubes and working on making a set of floating candles to hang outside.

Really looking forward to getting everything put outside, maybe on the Friday or Saturday before Halloween.


How's everyone else's builds coming on?

/ Sam


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Ooh we needs pics now. Sounds fantastic Hogyween.


----------



## malcolm uk (May 19, 2013)

Anyone recommend power adapters for props 
Don’t want to spend the night running round changing batteries 

Also best paint for uv light 
Bought a few uv lamps and want to write some message in the tunnel I am building


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi all,
sorry I'm (VERY) late to the party but like last year had very little motivation, but picked up my sorry ass recently and got on with it!
Although this thread has been much quieter than previous years (and I didn't help!) it's still great to see the familiar names and some new names!
I've had a quick catchup through the thread and I'd like to wish good health to DandyBrit & Pacman and hope you are both well on the mend OK and ready for Halloween!

For the few times I've been round the shops I agree that they're much worse this year! Simple things I've noticed like no large foam gravestones or large poseable spiders (like previously from B&M or Wilco's) just less tat and a few kids Halloween costumes mainly. Even The Range near us had one small display of shelves but thankfully the other Range in Stockport had much more - so inconsistent!
Anyway, a couple of new things I've done this year is a zombie dungeon made out of a pallet which I've had for a few years - I originally wanted to animate the hands but couldn't do so I left it, but this year I just went ahead and fixed the hands to it and put flashing LED's underneath and it looks fine!
The other thing I've experimented with is using muslin cloth (american mutton or beef cloth?) for spiders webs and that has turned out OK, see some piccys below.

Lastly, I hope you are all well and I hope all your Halloween plans and events go to plan and are successful!
I look forward to seeing all your photos in the coming weeks!


----------



## Daveferatu (Oct 2, 2015)

malcolm uk said:


> Anyone recommend power adapters for props
> Don’t want to spend the night running round changing batteries


Hi @malcolm uk, if you've a bit of electrical knowledge and handy with a soldering iron, I use old phone chargers or power supplies (like off an old BT cordless house phone etc) dependant on the voltage (most phone chargers are 5V so they're good for the devices that take 3 x 1.5V batteries) but be careful if placing outdoors as the power supply will need waterproofing. For my zombie pallet I used some undercounter LEDS which I bought by mistake (wanted rechargeable ones but these were battery) which I soldered 2 core cable in parallel along them to the 2 battery ends from a 5V phone charger, this works fine (with 6 LED lamps it only consumes about 200mA where the charger will supply up to 500mA).
Otherwise the voltage selectable ones should be fine but again will likely need some wiring.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers for the well wishes DaveF. Feeling better and back at work now thankfully.

Love the pics of your display. The spider webbing seems to be very popular with a lot of people this year. I have seen it on a number of FB Halloween UK groups recently and also some pretty awesome diy spiders are out there in gardens as well..


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Hoping to put the rest of the decorations out tonight, and take some photos (now my new phone has arrived!) - but here's a preview from what's set up already


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

Alright, here we go! Rain held off last night, so I present to you all BLACK MASS

More pics at this year's Halloween Page: Sam Hogarth | Halloween 2022: Black Mass

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Love the stained glass effect. Bet the Black Mass theme got some locals frothing at the mouth a bit!


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Fantastic set ups there @Daveferatu and @hogyween!

I thought I would pop on for some motivation, I haven’t started yet. I have no plan, I will report back 😆


----------



## hogyween (Jul 25, 2020)

DandyBrit said:


> Love the stained glass effect. Bet the Black Mass theme got some locals frothing at the mouth a bit!


Not yet but I'm sure the god squad will pray for forgiveness for me


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Daveferatu said:


> Hi all,
> sorry I'm (VERY) late to the party but like last year had very little motivation, but picked up my sorry ass recently and got on with it!
> Although this thread has been much quieter than previous years (and I didn't help!) it's still great to see the familiar names and some new names!
> I've had a quick catchup through the thread and I'd like to wish good health to DandyBrit & Pacman and hope you are both well on the mend OK and ready for Halloween!
> ...


looking good as always love what you do each year
😈😈😈😈


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

so managed to get the first night done, number of visitors was a bit low, but the haunt was well received. lets see what happens on the main night.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

once i get tonight done i`ll put together something or a vid link for you all


----------



## Absolutely Obsessed (Jan 23, 2020)

d3ano75 said:


> So what’s everyone’s thoughts on people not making the effort when they turn up to your party.
> Really frustrates me as we put so much effort in and people turn up in regular clothes.
> I once had a box with bits of fancy dress in and once the booze flows people start putting things on but it shouldn’t be like that.
> Thoughts and opinions from your experiences.


Don't get me started on this.. It really bugs me. 

My ethos on Halloween parties is, dress up and make the effort as if you were hosting it. 

I remember the first party I threw a few years ago now, and it was absolutely amazing. I don't know if it was because it was the first or that I spent a fortune making sure we had everything for a successful event, but everyone dressed up really creatively and had such a great night. It was the party that had it all and the one I'm most fond of. But there was one person who turned up that made a minimal effort and guess what, that was the one that bugged me and didn't stay very long.

I realise everyone has different levels of fun, BUT, I think the fact that you're having a "Halloween PARTY" implies that you need to dress up and get involved. If you don't dress up, you need to get a life and live a little, it's fun after all, and if you're an unsociable git who believes that dressing up in fancy dress is for kids, then don't accept the offer to go because your obvious lack of fun and participation will show and ruin it for others there. If you don't want to dress up, make your excuses and don't bother turning up in the first place. Leave the party for those that can be bothered and want to get involved and have some fun. There is simply no excuse you can offer that will wash.

I wouldn't dare turn up to someone's house when they've been gracious enough to invite me to their home for a party and not make the effort. It's just rude.

I don't necessarily agree with the cover charge (although I see the logic behind it) as that feels a bit too official and people might not want to feel pressured to pay for something that's supposed to be a bit of fun, everyone tends to bring their own booze anyway. I'd just be more careful about who I invite if there are any that may ruin the ambience or not put in the effort.. But perhaps do some great little flyers and hand them out to those on the invited list, that's what I did. It gives a sense of something special and worth going to. And I even offered a prize for the best dressed person. Touches like that can really give an incentive.


----------



## Nick Nick (Oct 6, 2019)

Absolutely Obsessed said:


> Don't get me started on this.. It really bugs me.
> 
> My ethos on Halloween parties is, dress up and make the effort as if you were hosting it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. but this is a halloween haunt / walkthrough not a party. we normally get anything from 300 to 700 visitors over the days we open, we do not have a set a charge to enter only ask for a donation of what they are happy to give that goes to charity. as for dress code. I only request the children dress up on Halloween and most do even some of the parents get involved. As we are open to the entire borough i cant enforce it. However the children that visit enjoy, their parents enjoy as do I and my many helpers. So in my eyes its a win win for all. However if it was a party which we used to do in the past, then yes i totally agree with you.


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

Well my own Halloween has been a total washout. I knew the weeks leading up to it and the day itself would be tight but I did hope to get a small display up and running. But something happened at work so I'm covering later than expected. Wont get home until around half 7 so I have no chance of getting stuff up and will have likely missed most of the folk out. 

It's a shame because some folk told me they'd driven quite a distance to come to the house last year. It's driving me nuts knowing that the house will be bare this year. 

Ah well. Just need to make next year extra special.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I had 43 tonight which for me is up on last year. Happy with that after the year I have had. Ran out of sweets and chocolate by 6.30pm but the rain came at 7pm so not too many callers at the door after I packed up.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

Light rain during trick or treat hours, first time in years. It went alright considering. I lost the projector power cable which was disappointing, but that’ll teach me for leaving everything last minute this year. Despite all, ToT numbers around the same <200.

Happy Halloween 🎃


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi all to lot my old forum buddies , DandBrit , Daveferatu , malcom uk , JoanneB* , d3ano75 , SilverSpike *and any of the other old timers i might have missed if i have i apologise and a missive WELCOME to all of you new members i havent had the pleasure of chatting to yet i havent been able to post due to work issues and so was dying to get online tonight to see how you all did and wish you all late Happy Halloween , of course i am sorry to hear you guys had a bad night , nothing worse than work , weather and just bad luck when it screws up weeks and months of prep , been there done that ...... i,m sure you all did your best which is all anyone can ask , and for the trick or treaters who did come i am sure they appreciated the effort , it was a damp horrible night here and nowhere near as many Trick or Treaters as usual but hay ho its a monday and a school night and it was horrible weather so with that combination i wasn't surprised numbers be down , i think the weather has matched the current climate , but i hope next year you guys will still be keen to try again as next year hopefully will be better , well done for the effort you put in no matter how little you were able to for various reasons or circumstances , if it made just one kid happy surely in the current climate that's not a bad thing so take the positives , learn from the negetives and bigger and better and fingers crossed for next year ...... any one got any themes for next year yet ??? .............. what too soon ..... lol sorry guys all take care .


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Pacman - I thought it would be worse numbers than it was with it being on a Monday but with the weather here being quite mild and calm I think families were encouraged to come out. Going to go out and get some fresh air this morning before I go back to work tomorrow. See if there are any bits and bobs left in the shops and hopefully pick up some cheaper goodies for the TOT's next year.
Hope everyone had a good time last night - I know I actually did enjoy it more that I thought I would.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya DandyBrit , 
good to hear your going back to work m8 , take it easy tho lol , i thought the same as you and popped into Asda in sittingbourne before i went to work this morning and nothing left just few masks and make up sets , very poor in fact hope some of you other members can get a few bargains lets us know if you do , and good to hear you enjoyed your halloween like i said previously if you dont enjoy it dont do , but chuffed you did m8.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers Pacman. Building back up to full hours gradually so being careful not to overdo it.
Got another two monkey skeletons at half price. another Eek sign and a bog standard skull all at reduced prices.


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

No good reductions locally but I did order the Asda prop for £30 instead of £60. I got an Argos skeleton for £26.50, bit steep compared to previous years but that’s a sign of the times i suppose lol.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya Batzie sounds like you got a good couple of bargains , where did you get the monkey skeletons from DandyBrit i want a couple of them to partially cover in fur etc to make a couple of cursed monkeys for my Tiki Bar lol ?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

pacman said:


> hiya Batzie sounds like you got a good couple of bargains , where did you get the monkey skeletons from DandyBrit i want a couple of them to partially cover in fur etc to make a couple of cursed monkeys for my Tiki Bar lol ?


The monkey skellies are from Wilko's Pacman. They are £5 each at the moment. They aren't as good as the American versions but they would be OK for your project I think.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn i bet my local one dont sell them its always been terrible for HALLOWEEN props and i moaned to staff there few times i try online thank you DandyBrit and yes for £5 worth a bash top man cheers .


----------



## Batzie (Nov 4, 2021)

@pacman the monkey skeleton is currently in stock online, hopefully still will be by the time you’ve read this! https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-monkey-skeleton/p/0524504

I’ve reloaded the Argos site throughout the day and managed to get the little butler. I regret not buying the old man head version in previous years but he’ll do nicely.

Hope you’ve all found some bargains?!

I’ll have to stop looking now, need some new Christmas lights 😆


----------

